# can anyone identify the trees I'm getting forks from?



## alainguitars (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm in Raleigh NC for the past 6 months. I've been using natural forks from the trees I trim. Does anyone recognize these?





































Branches are not round. They look as if there are uneven ridges throughout. The wood cuts easily and has many fibers. Very strong once dried.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My first guess would be ash.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

It's difficult to tell from the pics, but it looks like black gum to me (Nyssa Sylvatica) you might know it as Black Tupelo in your area. If you get a closer pic of a leaf and maybe a close up of the bark I can ID it for you. Hope this helps

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## alainguitars (Aug 5, 2016)

Sorry for the poor iphone pics. I'll try to get get better shots tomorrow.


----------



## alainguitars (Aug 5, 2016)

Treeman, I see you love your guitars. All I've cared about since I was 14 until this latest bug bit me! pre-dated my guitar fetish! LOL


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

alainguitars said:


> Treeman, I see you love your guitars. All I've cared about since I was 14 until this latest bug bit me! pre-dated my guitar fetish! LOL


I'm actually an upright bass player, but I love my tenor guitar, and baritone ukuleles. I guess I'm all about the four stringed instruments????.


----------



## alainguitars (Aug 5, 2016)

Four more pics. Two of each tree. Notice the strange branch growth. Almost like wings instead of round?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Yep. Black gum. That wood is extremely tough! Nice !!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

